# Doha - should I?



## butterfly1206 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have a job offer in Doha which I am thinking of accepting. However, before I do so I was wondering what people could tell me about living there? Quality of life etc? Should I take the plunge?

Would be great to find out what living in Doha is like, particularly as a female...!


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

It depends ...
It depends on the offer, how good ur offer is. Bcs it will determine the quality of life u will have there.
Depends on ur situation, whether u have some friends there, or u will be alone.
It also depends on ur previous lifestyle, whether u r used to crowded places and fast life, or u prefer something calm .l.
It depends, it depends, it depends ...

I have been sent there for some period of time, and I loved it. Two of my best friends from the Uni were living there, apart from that I had quite good living and work conditions.
A colleague of mine was sent recently and she was about to commit a suicide !
She didn't know anyone there and was so disturbed by the restricted life there, as she was previously used to the fast way of living and everything else that any metropolis can offer. She became depressed, gained more than 10kg in 6 months , bla bla bla bla bla ....

Therefore, it depends on many factors, but mostly on u.


----------

